# Driver for Intel GMA 900 (82915G/GV/910GL Chipset)



## GeForce2MX

Hello overclock.net users!

Can you guys/gals help me find a graphics driver compatible with Windows 7? Information Below:

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit
Driver Name: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
GMA Chipset Version: Intel GMA 900

I'm using an XP/Vista version of the driver. I need to find a Windows 7 version. Intel and Windows Update doesn't help me.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82915G%2f82910GL+Express+Chipset+Family


----------



## GeForce2MX

Tried that. Intel doesn't have em. Any other ways?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

This can be useful http://www.titaniumgl.tk
Just use it at your own risk.


----------

